# Birth Of A Trick Shot



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for lookin'!

You don't have to watch it....


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

awesome shooting ! (sighs)...one day maybe


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> awesome shooting ! (sighs)...one day maybe


I started in June, this year, with a natural pfs from my yard, if that gives you any idea.. It's easy if you believe it is. I shoot about an hour each day, spread out, sometimes more.
Thank you, Ruthie. Keep shooting!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

My goodness...I thought you must have been doing it for years! Some hope for me then?







I am getting in a lot of practice but so far it is all within the apartment. The corridor gives me a bit over 30 feet which is better than nothing. Even with draping lots of heavy blankets and other precautions the casualty list from fork hits and ricochets now includes two of our wedding photos and one of my mother-in-law's dog...fortunately only the glass which can be replaced. The Man has instituted a ban on the use of marbles indoors as they shatter horribly on ceramic floor tiles leaving nasty shards of glass .. Going barefoot anywhere in the apartment is now a no-no anyway as it is uncomfortable to tread on the hexnuts and lead fishing weights which seem to end up everyywhere.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

*This would be an amazing trick shot;* Not trying to diminish the feat in this vid, of course.

Toss the slingshot up in the air.

Pull the can out of the holster and toss it.

Catch the slingshot and shoot the can coming down.

*Or this one, movie style;*

Have someone else toss the can as you do a flip (or something Matrixesque) and shoot the can mid flip.

EDIT; Of course I would try this second one, but you are younger than me. That's my excuse.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

treefork said:


> My goodness...I thought you must have been doing it for years! Some hope for me then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, just this summer. There's lots of hope for you yet, Ruthie. Do like that blue fish in that movie about a lost fish with a gimpy fin. Just keep swimming. 
YOU CAN DO IT!! Best statement in slingshot shooting 'cause it has the word can in the middle.


----------

